# Woodworking tip



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's a tip that may come in handy for some of you. This is not an ad! Installing latches and hinges can be a pain, they end up crooked because the holes were drilled off center. It's happened to me a lot over the years as a cabinetmaker. Yesterday while attaching hinges and latches to my new kit box I remembered a little tool I own. It's called a "Vix-Bit". It's nothing more than a spring loaded self centering drill bit. It pre-drills the holes for easier screw installation and prevents the wood from splitting. Simply clamp or hold your hinge in place, the bit fits into the mounting hole on the hinge. It centers itself then drill. There, no more crooked hinges. Pick one up at your local hardware store.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info! I have to reset a latch now that the coop has been in place for a while. I guess "some settling may occur."


----------

